# Vestan



## shipnils (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello all!

I am looking for some facts about a casualty regarding the Norwegian tanker "Vestan" (16000tdw/1951) owned by Peder Smedvig, Stavanger.

In the book "Under samme stjerne" (under the same star) - Peder Smedvig 1915-1990, there is a caption under a photo of the ship with a considerable bow damage saying - "The bow of Vestan after collision with a Shell tanker of Sumatra". Nothing more.

Sombody who knows about this collision?

Best regards
Terje Nilsen


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Vestan, 9986 tons, Built 1951 by Oresundsvarvet, Landeskrona.
495.0 x66.0 x 37.0. 8 cylinder 2S. CSA diesel built by A/B Gotaverken.
DF, ESD, GyC, Radar. Machinery aft, cruiser stern. Longitudinal framing. Electrically welded. Code flags LAGY. Registered Stavanger, Norwegian flag.
Owned by Smedvigs Tankrederi A/S. Managed by Peder Smedvig.
Built for carrying petroleum in bulk.


----------

